# Fun with scaffolding (backyard kicker)



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

with those kind of magyver skills you could easily rig up a snowmaker w/ the garden hose and an air compressor all you is need a little more snow to smooth those transitions, maybe steal it from the neighbors or fill up the truck @ the ice rink.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

wow, I'm on my way over.


----------



## Landis (Apr 11, 2008)

*Lets take it "Downtown"... We are paying taxes on those stadiums for something!*

They did this 60 years ago in Chicago (still do infact at Fox River Grove outside Chicago).. LEts get it done in Denver!
Landis


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

We were more after the freestyle version like they build in San fransisco:


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

We just did the same thing with scaffolding. We also used a plank it is skinny on the drop in. I built a 3 foot kicker to 20' flat rail its sick. Same situation here we snow farmed the hole yard so when eat shit it hurts. All the little kids laugh at ya while your trying to breath its fun for the hole family.Porkchop I'm not far from you if want to show us the garden hose compressor setup your more than welcome come hit this thing and have some beers. The beers help with the progression of the tricks on the rail. Shawn


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I climbed up on the roof to get a shot of the whole thing including the landing ramp; I added it to the original post.

I had to bring in half a dozen wheelbarrow loads of snow in from the street to improve the transition and re coat the in-run and run-out.

Riley must have hit it 20 more times before it got dark. I hit it a handful myself. The transition is improving, but is still pretty abrupt for me. He's got it pretty dialed in now. It really doesn't offer quite enough air to do many tricks, but he's getting a stylie little kick out going. I'll try to patch together a few video clips before too long.


----------



## Landis (Apr 11, 2008)

This is the bigger Article which is quite interesting in its own right on the Chicago Jump(s).

When Timber Engineers Brought Ski Jumping to Chicago « Peeling Back the Bark


----------

